# winter food suplement.....?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We ice fish our pond each winter and I was wondering if the pan fish would benefit from fish carcasses put back down the hole.....it would be easy enough to filet some gills right in our hard shell shanty and just slip them back down the hole.......opinions....?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

How would throwing panfish carcasses down back down the hole benefit the panfish? From experience with bass and panfish in a fish tank when I would feed my bass cut up panfish the redear/bluegill in the tank would freak out and get nervous. I assume by the smell the could tell that it was one of their own. I don't think the panfish would like that at all and would probably ruin the spot if you start dumping the carcasses down there. Catfish might like it but panfish no


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> How would throwing panfish carcasses down back down the hole benefit the panfish? From experience with bass and panfish in a fish tank when I would feed my bass cut up panfish the redear/bluegill in the tank would freak out and get nervous. I assume by the smell the could tell that it was one of their own. I don't think the panfish would like that at all and would probably ruin the spot if you start dumping the carcasses down there. Catfish might like it but panfish no


I would also be getting nervous if others of my own kind and friends got chopped up and thrown right in front of me. You'd also never see me in that area again. But then again....im not a fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If you chopped them up really small the fish will eat them. Fish are cannibals , Ive caught many bluegill and other fish on pieces of their friends and family  It might spook them for a little while if the area became loaded with dead fish but they would come back. I dont think it would have much effect as a suppliment but shouldnt do any harm.


----------

